# SMART ID for PR



## NYSean (Jul 25, 2014)

Has anyone with permanent residence been issued a smart id card or are they still issuing the id books?


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

NYSean said:


> Has anyone with permanent residence been issued a smart id card or are they still issuing the id books?


still id book. only citizens can get smart id's


----------

